# SINGAPORE | Resorts World at Sentosa & Universal Studios Singapore



## Mith252

News from *CNA*.



> *Casino visit limit on financially vulnerable to take effect on 1 June
> By Sara Grosse
> POSTED: 28 May 2013 10:55 AM
> *
> 
> *The casino visit limit on financially vulnerable Singapore citizens and permanent residents will come into effect from 1 June 2013. The visit limit, if imposed, will set a cap on the number of times an individual may visit casinos at the integrated resorts each month.*
> 
> SINGAPORE: The casino visit limit on financially vulnerable Singapore citizens and permanent residents will come into effect from 1 June 2013.
> 
> The visit limit, if imposed, will set a cap on the number of times an individual may visit casinos at the integrated resorts each month.
> 
> Three types of visit limits will be introduced.
> 
> A Voluntary Visit Limit means individuals may apply to the National Council on Problem Gambling (NCPG) to limit their visits.
> 
> Family members may apply to NCPG through a Family Visit Limit to limit a family member's visit.
> 
> Persons found to have poor credit records or are vulnerable to financial harm due to gambling could have a Third-Party Visit Limit imposed on them by a committee of assessors appointed by NCPG.
> 
> The committee will evaluate the individual's financial vulnerability, taking into account factors such as frequency and pattern of casino visits, credit record, work situation and information provided by him and family members.
> 
> Before the committee imposes a Third-Party Visit Limit on any person, there will be an opportunity for the individual to object to the proposed visit limit.
> 
> - CNA/xq


source: *CNA*


----------



## Mith252

News from *TODAY*.









https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/484717_10151637057562040_1288757543_n.jpg

source: *TODAY*


----------



## Mith252

News from *mypaper*.









https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/945118_10151637092962040_215176204_n.jpg

source: *mypaper*


----------



## Mith252

News from *CNA*.



> *Swim with sharks at RWS
> By Dylan Loh
> POSTED: 13 Jun 2013 10:31 PM
> *
> 
> *From 15 June, the integrated resort is introducing new underwater programmes at its aquarium to let people take a dive of faith.*
> 
> SINGAPORE: Swimming with sharks may not seem a great idea to many but Resorts World Sentosa is encouraging its visitors to do so!
> 
> From 15 June, the integrated resort is introducing new underwater programmes at its aquarium to let people take a dive of faith.
> 
> For S$238, you can dive into the Sea Trek Adventure -- a 20-minute journey where you walk among all types of marine life, besides sharks.
> 
> You have to wear a wetsuit and helmet and experienced divers will guide you.
> 
> And don't worry about being a fish out of water.
> 
> Rezza Khan, team manager (dive operations) at Resorts World Sentosa Marine Life Park, said: "Children as young as eight years old and adults as old as 93 years old can participate in the programme. You do not need to be a diver, you do not need to be a swimmer. As long as you can breathe and you can walk, you can participate."
> 
> A cheaper alternative will set you back S$88, where you immerse yourself in a tank and come face-to-face with sea creatures.
> 
> For experienced divers, the integrated resort has an Open Ocean Dive programme, where participants head to a 12-metre depth to marvel at sea creatures.
> 
> The cost? S$1,280.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - CNA/ir


source: *CNA*


----------



## Mith252

News from *mypaper*.









https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/6318_10151666592307040_2006708003_n.jpg

source: *mypaper*


----------



## Mith252

News from *TODAY*.









https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/942668_10151707321917040_32487533_n.jpg

source: *TODAY*


----------



## Mith252

News from *TODAY*.









https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/733778_10151776167787040_1927052482_n.jpg

source: *TODAY*


----------



## Mith252

News from *CNA*.



> *Battlestar Galactica ride at Universal Studios Singapore closed
> By Vimita Mohandas
> POSTED: 09 Aug 2013 10:09 PM
> *
> 
> *According to reports, the Battlestar Galactica ride at Universal Studios Singapore has been closed since July 21. In response to queries from Channel NewsAsia, Universal Studios would only say that the ride has been closed for an attraction review.*
> 
> SINGAPORE: According to reports, the Battlestar Galactica ride at Universal Studios Singapore has been closed since July 21.
> 
> In response to queries from Channel NewsAsia, Universal Studios would only say that the ride has been closed for an attraction review.
> 
> No details were given as to the reasons why nor would it say how long the review would take.
> 
> Battlestar Galactica is the world's tallest duelling roller-coaster and a star attraction at Universal Studios Singapore.
> 
> This is not the first time the ride has been unavailable.
> 
> Just a week into the theme park's opening in March 2010, a seat on the ride became "detached" during routine tests and the ride was thereafter closed for nine months.
> 
> - CNA/xq


source: *CNA*


----------



## Mith252

News from *CNA*.



> *RWS launches marine education programme for students
> By Ayesha Shaikh
> POSTED: 13 Aug 2013 9:07 PM
> *
> 
> *Resorts World Sentosa (RWS) has launched a marine education programme for primary school children.*
> 
> SINGAPORE: Resorts World Sentosa (RWS) on Tuesday launched a marine education programme for primary school students.
> 
> The first marine education session was attended by students from Maris Stella High School at the Marine Life Park.
> 
> The event was graced by national swimmer Joseph Schooling, who joined in the learning activities.
> 
> The students also got close to the rays, fed them and learnt more about the marine environment in the process.
> 
> Schooling said: "They knew some things I didn't know. During the slide shows and stuff like that, they were classifying the seahorse -- I had no idea that they had a vertebra, so those guys definitely know a lot of things."
> 
> Biswajit Guha, the director of the Marine Life Park Education Unit, said: "A lot of students are aware about general issues concerning pollution, recycling, environmental sustainability.
> 
> "But I think what's lacking still and still needs to be raised is how they can actually contribute -- because you know about the situation but you don't really know what you can be empowered to do."
> 
> - CNA/nd


source: *CNA*


----------



## Mith252

News from *TODAY*.









https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/581237_10151879030452040_1663750312_n.jpg

source: *TODAY*


----------



## ddes

^^ Is that really the whole story? I remember reading that the decreased visitorship to both casinos was across the board (although if I'm not wrong, gambling revenues still rose indicating higher yielding gamblers, aka high rollers), both foreigners and locals, and not specific to the latter per se.


----------



## Mith252

News from *TODAY*.









https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/1454574_10151969116487040_522895231_n.jpg

source: *TODAY*


----------



## WingWing

At night from Equarius Hotel

Untitled by Thaiyotakamli, on Flickr


----------



## Mith252

News from *TODAY*.









https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/1460120_10151993324337040_1973581874_n.jpg

source: *TODAY*


----------



## Mith252

News from *CNA*.



> *Optical illusion museum to open at Resorts World Sentosa
> By Melissa Chong
> POSTED: 03 Jan 2014 21:36
> *
> 
> *An optical illusion museum from Seoul, South Korea will be opening at Resorts World Sentosa in the middle of this year.*
> 
> SINGAPORE: Visitors to Resorts World Sentosa may soon be forgiven for thinking that their eyes are playing tricks on them.
> 
> An optical illusion museum from Seoul, South Korea will be opening at the integrated resort in the middle of this year.
> 
> The Trickeye Museum is an art gallery filled with 2D paintings that give the illusion of being three dimensional.
> 
> Each painting is interactive and visitors are invited to be part of the landscape and snap photos.
> 
> There will be 80 paintings in total, featuring six different themes.
> 
> Sujin Seong, director at Trickeye Museum, said: "We've been researching about the character of Singapore, which is the most cosmopolitan city in the world.
> 
> "So we take the idea and transfer it into sections in the museum -- which will be love, circus, safari, adventure, masterpiece and fairytales."
> 
> - CNA/ec


source: *CNA*


----------



## Mith252

News from *mypaper*.









https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd....-9/10155659_10152296479622040_994775301_n.jpg

source: *mypaper*


----------



## Mith252

News from *TODAY*.









https://scontent-a-sin.xx.fbcdn.net...7_10152373645692040_3260954911164557917_n.jpg

source: *TODAY*


----------



## Mith252

News from 90 cents.









https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd....8_10152389821297040_2125161463647073820_n.jpg

source: *The Straits Times*


----------



## Mith252

An opinion letter posted in *TODAY*.









https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd....3_10152392822662040_4986330175715870044_n.jpg

source: *TODAY*


----------



## Autobots

Mith252 said:


> An opinion letter posted in *TODAY*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd....3_10152392822662040_4986330175715870044_n.jpg
> 
> source: *TODAY*


Based on this theory, they should release all wild animals especially Panda from the Zoo as well. 

May be shouldn't eat fish as well because you're chasing them in the sea for their meat. Very stress, imagine someone chasing you & trying to cut you into pieces 

:lol::lol:


----------



## Madrenergic

Autobots said:


> Based on this theory, they should release all wild animals especially Panda from the Zoo as well.
> 
> May be shouldn't eat fish as well because you're chasing them in the sea for their meat. Very stress, imagine someone chasing you & trying to cut you into pieces
> 
> :lol::lol:


Knowing PETA, they'll actually agree with your suggestions as well.


----------



## Mith252

News from *CNA*.



> *SPCA calls on RWS to release remaining 23 dolphins
> POSTED: 04 Jun 2014 12:18
> *
> 
> *In the wake of the death of a fourth dolphin at the Marine Life Park in 18 months, SPCA Singapore has called on Resorts World Sentosa to release its remaining 23 wild-caught dolphins.*
> 
> SINGAPORE: In the wake of the death of a fourth dolphin at the Marine Life Park in 18 months, the Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals (SPCA Singapore) on Wednesday (June 4) called on Resorts World Sentosa (RWS) to release its remaining 23 wild-caught dolphins.
> 
> The death of Sharmila, a bottlenose dolphin, was announced in a blogpost by the Marine Life Park on May 12.
> 
> "We are conducting tests to confirm the exact cause of death. Prior medical tests indicated that she was healthy. We are closely monitoring all our animals, and as always, no effort or resources will be spared in ensuring the health and well-being of our dolphins at Dolphin Island," the park said in the post. No updates have since been provided.
> 
> Said SPCA Singapore Executive Director Corinne Fong in its June 4 media statement: "In a country like Singapore, with the Wild Animals and Birds Act in place prohibiting any person from killing, taking or keeping any wild animal, it is extremely disappointing that we are accepting these wild-caught dolphins for the purpose of forcing them to adapt to an unnatural lifestyle in RWS' Marine Life Park attraction.
> 
> "Subjecting these wild dolphins to a forced lifestyle in captivity, tamed against their will and introducing paid interaction programmes with the public marketed as 'engagement learning', is, in essence, unabashed animal exploitation.
> 
> "The act of catching and confining these animals, in limited spaces and training them to become something they are not, cannot possibly contribute towards constructive education of the public on marine life and environmental issues."
> 
> This echoes calls by other environmentalists, including one by People for the Ethical Treatment of Animals Asia in a letter published in TODAY on May 15. (Click here to read the letter.)
> 
> The dolphins are the centerpiece of the park's Dolphin Island attraction. They first hit the headlines in 2009 when three dolphins died of bacterial infections before they arrived from the Solomon Islands, where they had been caught in the wild.
> 
> - CNA/es


source: *CNA*


----------



## Mith252

News from *TODAY*.









https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd....8_10152437825857040_5999935965647497648_n.jpg

source: *TODAY*


----------



## Mith252

News from *CNA*.



> *Youths take part in apprenticeship programme at RWS
> By Alice Chia
> POSTED: 27 Jun 2014 22:26
> *
> 
> *They took on roles as housekeeping attendants, front desk receptionists and butlers at Resorts World Sentosa.*
> 
> SINGAPORE: Some 30 youths took part in an apprenticeship programme and got a taste of what it is like to work in a hotel.
> 
> They took on roles as housekeeping attendants, front desk receptionists and butlers at Resorts World Sentosa (RWS).
> 
> These less privileged youths, aged 15 to 18, learnt about hotel operations by working alongside RWS staff.
> 
> To mark the end of the two-week programme, the youths received certificates from Minister for Social and Family Development Chan Chun Sing.
> 
> - CNA/ms


source: *CNA*


----------



## Mith252

News from *CNA*.



> *'Shark whisperer' gets up close with SEA Aquarium's resident sharks
> By Livia Yap
> POSTED: 06 Aug 2014 16:34
> *
> 
> *Shark conservationist Cristina Zenato will share her knowledge with marine scientists and conduct shark interaction sessions from Thursday to Saturday.*
> 
> SINGAPORE: Ms Cristina Zenato - dubbed the "Shark Whisperer" for her ability to induce "tonic immobility" in sharks, by rubbing her fingers across the shark's head and face - met the 100 resident sharks of Resorts World Singapore's SEA Aquarium on Wednesday (Aug 6).
> 
> While she was not able to immobilise the sharks here, she was able to feed a sandbar shark by hand in a demonstration on Wednesday.
> 
> In theory, such a state of immobility would allow scientists to study sharks in a low-stress environment, while tasks such as collecting DNA samples and vital data as well as removing fish hooks can be done with greater ease.
> 
> Ms Zenato - here for the aquarium's shark conservation month and Shark Savers Singapore's local campaign - said she hopes to dispel the negative perception of sharks as man-eating monsters.
> 
> She will share her knowledge with marine scientists from Thursday to Saturday. Visitors will also get to see her in action in shark interaction sessions over the three days.
> 
> - CNA/by


source: *CNA*


----------



## Autobots

Super Good News for Roller Coaster Fan especially those who love Battle Star Galactica:-

In their latest half yearly financial report released yesterday:- 

Quote:- 

At the S.E.A. Aquarium, we will be introducing new exotic marine 
species and at USS, we are preparing for the re-launch of our Battle Star Galactica roller-coaster ride before the end of this year.

:banana:


----------



## Mith252

News from *CNA*.



> *Battlestar Galactica ride at USS seen undergoing tests
> POSTED: 04 Nov 2014 12:50
> *
> 
> *Video from a park guest shows the world's tallest duelling roller-coaster undergoing tests, after it was closed indefinitely in July last year.*


source: *CNA*

The video itself.


----------



## Autobots

Guess will open before Chinese New Year, may have finally found a fix for the problematic ride. 

Mith252 - I gave 2 warnings already. Hope you follow the posting rule once you return.


----------



## GaryinSydney

Really enjoyed the SEA Aquarium - excellent attraction!


----------



## Mith252

News from *CNA* on Genting Singapore's financial performance in Q4 2014 . Full story in the source link below.



> *Genting Singapore's Q4 net profit down 30%
> POSTED: 24 Feb 2015 21:20
> *
> 
> *Genting derives the bulk of its revenue from the Resorts World Sentosa integrated resort, and it earned S$118.9 million in the fourth quarter, a 30 per cent on-year decrease.*


source: *CNA*


----------



## Mith252

News from *CNA*. Full story in the source link below.



> *Universal Studios Singapore announces new attractions as it turns five
> POSTED: 18 Mar 2015 20:29
> *
> 
> *Cars of the Fast & Furious franchise will be rolled out at the Sentosa theme park, and this year's Halloween Horror Nights event will be bigger than previous years, Resorts World Sentosa says.*


source: *CNA*


----------



## ddes

Wizarding World of Harry Potter please.


----------



## ahhock24

Fifty Shades of Grey please


----------



## ddes

ahhock24 said:


> Fifty Shades of Grey please


That's not a thing. I'm asking for a real thing which Universal Studios Orlando and Universal Studios Osaka have already built.


----------



## majulah

Hopefully Battlestar Galactica will open in due time too. Last word was that it was to open in 'early 2015'.


----------



## Mith252

News from *mypaper*. Full story in the source link below.



> *RWS secures $2.27b credit facilities
> ANITA GABRIEL
> Published on Mar 25, 2015
> *



source: *mypaper*


----------



## Mith252

News from *CNA* on the re-opening of the *Battlestar Galactica * roller coaster ride. Full story in the source link below.



> *Battlestar Galactica set to take off again
> POSTED: 25 May 2015 09:57
> UPDATED: 25 May 2015 10:32
> *
> 
> *Universal Studios Singapore's Battlestar Galactica: HUMAN vs CYLON will reopen on Wednesday (May 27), Resorts World Sentosa announced in a media release on Monday. *


source: *CNA*


----------



## Mith252

News from *CNA* on the official re-opening of the *Battlestar Galactica * roller coaster ride today. Full story in the source link below.



> *Battlestar Galactica takes to the sky again at Universal Studios Singapore
> By Alvin Chong
> POSTED: 27 May 2015 11:23
> *
> 
> *After a wait of almost two years, the world's tallest dueling roller coasters are back with revamped seats.*


source: *CNA*


----------

